# Install 0n30 vulcan trucks to bachmann 29906 frame



## dongo (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi ... this is my first visit and my first question. I will be building some flatcars using the Bachmann 29906 underframe. It seems there are a few trucks that work with the 
underframe ( Bachmann 29904 & 29901 & 29905 ). I bought the Vulcan 29905 trucks 
for the underframe.
Now the problem is the truck does not fit onto the bolster pin and the screws supplied 
are too small for the holes.
Maybe the trucks are for the underframes but they have to be custom altered to fit.
Can you tell me what i missed or they need to be altered. If so i can do that.

thanks.....dongo


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The exact way trucks are mounted on car frames varies even
within a maker.

It is not that difficult to use a dowel to fill the frame's truck mounting
holes then drill to match the king pin arrangement for your
new trucks. Centering is very important so take your time
to do it right.

Don


----------

